# Need an Anschutz CIL 190



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I know its not archery related but I thought that maybe some of my archery friends on here might know of someone trying to sell one. I need a full setup with sights.

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Claude,

Maybe try Canadian gunnutz forum.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

there is a gun dealer in Orillia Ontario called Ellwood Epps try them, they have a website I believe under the same name. they have everything and more when it comes to guns.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on CGN already and found the Ellwood link there as well. These are not easy to find LOL. One of the old guys around here told me he had a lead on one. Hopefully it will pan out. 

I thought that archery as a sport was screwed up. Rifle shooting has classes you can't buy the equipment new LOL


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Found one, Walther KKJ-T. Just as good as an Anschutz from what I've been told!


----------

